# A cuddly hedgie is a happy hedgie!



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm glad to say that bonding with Squiggy has been a huge success so far. He hardly ever huffs at me and its only when I wake him up, and when he realizes its me his quills always go flat and he chirps. I think he's beginning to trust me a lot more, to the point where he even splats by my side or on me when he sleeps during our cuddle time. I set him on the couch the other day while I was setting up Netflix for our movie hour and he stuck his head in the corner between the arm and the cushion and fell asleep with his legs stretched out and his tail curling :lol: cutest thing ever! He sometimes likes to just curl up on his side while on my tummy and lets me tuck him in my shirts


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

You're killing me with all the cuteness! I love that first picture. Only a hedgehog could find that comfortable :lol:


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

How cute is that? I wish Pickle would splat it's so darn cute. I did find her practically laying on her side though when she was snuggling under my housecoat the other night. I've got to try and take pics


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

So adorable!

I love the last picture because it looks like he's smiling!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Bahahahahaha! I love that first pic! so cute!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my! I agree with everyone. I love the splat and the smile!!!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Squiggy, the overwhelming cuteness of you splatted bum is killing me!


----------



## Holly.Kinz (Aug 18, 2011)

SquiggyTheHedgie said:


> I'm glad to say that bonding with Squiggy has been a huge success so far. He hardly ever huffs at me and its only when I wake him up, and when he realizes its me his quills always go flat and he chirps. I think he's beginning to trust me a lot more, to the point where he even splats by my side or on me when he sleeps during our cuddle time. I set him on the couch the other day while I was setting up Netflix for our movie hour and he stuck his head in the corner between the arm and the cushion and fell asleep with his legs stretched out and his tail curling :lol: cutest thing ever! He sometimes likes to just curl up on his side while on my tummy and lets me tuck him in my shirts


awww congrats, thats so cute! Its such a great feeling when they start to trust you, eh?  
I've had Stitch since mid Augest, and for the first time tonight he explored my body.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Ahahaha that little tush! Too funny!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol: I can always catch him in a funny position and he never minds me taking his pictures so obsessively. I've got a few saved just for my phone wallpapers so I can always see him, even when I'm away for a while. He's a funny lil guy


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a cute little curled up tail!! Squiggy sounds like such a sweet guy. And he's adorable as well!


----------

